# Adorable Baby Quail



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

So this morning we rescued an adorable little Gambel's Quail chick (yes, it was for sure abandoned)  There were two dead chicks nearby:crying2: and this little guy was floundering around on our driveway. We have a lot of wild-and domestic-animals where I live so I'm very thankful I got to him before one of them ate him as a snack! hmy: Luckily I had an old birdcage on hand that I stuck him in. Have to admit, I was more than a little tempted to keep the little guy and raise him myself- I joked with my mom about having Hermes and Izzy raise him as their own chick But there are more resources at the rescue to ensure he has the best chance in life...not the mention that it's illegal...eep: So I took him to the nearest wild bird rescue and now this lil' guy has a new family of other abandoned quail chicks! Yay! Before I took him to the rescue, I managed to snap a few pics that I had to share because he was SO adorable!



















My favorite pic:









And I guess today was the day for baby animals, because not minutes after I found the quail, this little lizard scurried by! Thankfully he didn't need rescue, but he was even smaller than the quail (hard to believe) so, of course, I had to snap a pic!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a wonderful thing you have done - thank you for giving the poor baby the best chance in life I hope he does well. 
Both the quail and the lizard are adorable


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, he's adorable. 

I'm glad you managed to get him the help he needed.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, the little one is absolutely precious! 
I'm very glad you managed to rescue the baby quail and took him to the wild bird rescue where he will be given the best chance at life and will get to grow with other quail chicks. :2thumbs: Karma is coming your way!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a darling face on that little quail, I can see why it would be tempting to keep it but you did the best thing by turning it over to the rescue organization.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thank you for saving that precious little baby quail.I'm so it has a new home with othe4s of its kind.you did a wonderful and caring thing.bless you always.he sure is a cute little baby.Blessings


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the quail and the lizard pictures! 
It's a wonderful thing you've done :thumbup:


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you all! I hope the pics brought a smile to your face because seeing this little chick sure did for me! I hope he does well in his new life and will be able to be released back into the wild someday!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This little chick is very fortunate that you were able to help him get to a place where he will have a full life! I'm so glad you rescued him  

What a sweetheart, and the little teeny lizard made me squeal, too. Their cute pictures made my day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for rescuing the adorable baby quail and ensuring it got to a safe home! 
Karma to you for your kindness and compassion. :hug:*


----------



## Birdkins (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG - so cute. 
I'm glad you were able to locate a rehabber and that you took it straight away so that it could be united with other chicks.

The lizard is cute too.

I enjoy all the juvenile wildlife out and about this time of year. Well, especially when they don't need rescuing -


----------

